# Put heat gasket on new pellet grill?



## smokepuppet (Jun 2, 2020)

Is a gasket necessary to contain smoke better in my new CampChef DLX Pro?  Seems to leak quite a bit of smoke around the lid closure when it gets going...

Thanks for any input!!


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 2, 2020)

I put this on my RT 590
	

		
			
		

		
	







to avoid this again


----------



## kruizer (Jun 2, 2020)

I installed Lavalock 1/2 inch wide gasket around my Woodwind door and it help a great deal.


----------



## smokepuppet (Jun 2, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> I put this on my RT 590
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture makes my mind up, I'm doing it!!  TY


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 2, 2020)

1" x 1/4"  thick is what I used


----------



## forktender (Jun 2, 2020)

It won't help the performance one bit, think about it, what difference does it make if the smoke leaves through the stack or from the door. The units are under constant positive pressure so trying to hold heat in the cooking chamber like most other smokers do doesn't make any sense at all, they leak from every opening on them.


----------



## Chasdev (Jun 3, 2020)

I sealed mine two years ago and now the gaskets are getting old and tired and of course leaky and I don't notice any difference on how the cooker runs or any difference in the cooked meat.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 3, 2020)

forktender said:


> The units are under constant positive pressure so trying to hold heat in the cooking chamber like most other smokers do doesn't make any sense at all, they leak from every opening on them.


Second this!  Rec Tec, Mak, etc.  no manufacturer does this.  Rec Tec discourages it.  I wouldnt bother.  
But its been debated many times here and on the Rec Tec forum.  Personal preference I suppose.  I wonder about overburdening the fan tho...

I just use mine, it looks used, smoke stains and all.  Its "seasoned".


----------

